# العنف داخل العائلة..



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2011)

*العنف داخل العائلة..*​ 

قد تتعرض الفتاة في مجتمعنا الشرقي لأنواع معينة من العنف المبطن الذي قد لا يكون ظاهرا وواضحا مثل العنف الجسدي والإيذاء المباشر، الذي هو شكل من أشكال العنف المتعددة. ولذلك فإن تشخيص العنف، والمعرفة المسبقة للحقوق الإنسانية، هي التي تحدد وتعرف نوع العنف الذي يوجه للفتاة.

وقد يبدأ العنف داخل الأسرة وتتعرض الفتاة للاضطهاد نتيجة لظروف متعددة تفرزها النظرة السلبية للمرأة وحق الرجل في قيادة حياتها سواء على الصعيد الداخلي أو الخارجي، ومن هنا نستطيع أن نورد بعض الأفكار التي تبنتها الفتاة وقبلت بها كونها حقيقة وواقع لا بد منه.

- تسلط الذكر داخل الأسرة على الأنثى حتى ولو كانت تكبره سنا وثقافة.

- إن تقبل الفتاة لبعض الحقائق المغلوطة عن نفسها تجعلها تتقبل العنف الموجه ضدها والسكوت عنه والتسامح والخضوع مما يجعل الطرف الثاني يتمادى في استخدامه ضدها بشكل متواصل ومتزايد ليصل إلى العنف الجسدي أحيانا.

- غياب الملجأ الحقيقي للفتاة الذي قد يكون سببا واقيا وحاميا لها تلجأ له عند التعرض للعنف، وفقدان هذا الملجأ يجعل الفتاة تلتزم الصمت والخضوع المتواصل.

- جهل المرأة بحقوقها وواجباتها وجهل الطرف الآخر أيضا بهذه الحقوق.

- تدني المستوى الثقافي للفتاة، وللأسرة وأساليب التربية الخاطئة المتبعة داخل الأسرة التي تشجع الذكور داخل الأسرة من ممارسة العنف على الفتاة.

- وجود نماذج سيئة داخل الأسرة والمجتمع يقتدي بها الشاب ويمارس ما قد شاهده وتعلمه وخصوصا مساهمة وسائل الإعلام والروايات التلفزيونية اليومية في تشكيل نموذج خاطئ عن معاملة الفتاة داخل الأسرة ولا سيما مسلسل مثل باب الحارة. والحاج متولي وغيره.

- بعض المقولات والأمثال الشعبية المنقولة والتي تشكل ثقافات المجتمع العربي مثل المثل القائل (البنت مثل السجادة، كل ما دستها صارت أفضل) وتبني المرأة أيضا كالأم مثلا لمثل هذه الأفكار وعدم دفاعها عن بناتها ووقوفها لجانبهن.

- الخلل المادي والمعيشي داخل الأسرة وخصوصا عندما تكون الفتاة غير عاملة وتعيش تحت رعاية الآخرين ماديا مما يسبب نوعا من السيادة عليها وعلى طموحها وأفكارها. وممارسة إذلالها وتصغيرها من هذه الناحية.


لذلك تحتاج الفتاة أن تقف إلى جانب نفسها وذاتها وأن تتخذ موقفا بطوليا داخليا يتحلى بالشجاعة ورفض العنف والإذلال، وذلك بتثقيف نفسها وقيامها بدورها الفاعل داخل الأسرة، وتعميم التوعية لكل بنات جنسها لكي تكون أما فاضلة وحامية لأولادها في المستقبل من أي نوع من أنواع العنف، وهذا يحتاج إلى التدريب وإصرار على المطالبة بحقها في العيش الكريم والكرامة التي منحها الله لها.


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

فى الصعيد خصوصا الكلام ده مشهور خالص 

انا عندى واحده اعرفها قريبتنا  كان نفسها تكمل تعليمها ولما جيت بشجعها لقتها بترد عليا وتقول هنعمل بيه ايه بالتعليم بس بصراحه قرأت فى عينها بتقولى ياريت ينفع البيت مش هيوافق 
وكمان مره كانت نايمه راح اخوها بقومها مخصوص علشان تعمله شااااى ولما قلتلهم حرام لقيته بيرد ويقول هى لزمتها ايه فى البيت غير كده 

لسه الصعيد بتنظر للمراة انها فقط تتزوج فى سن صغير  وتقعد فى البيت  

ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2011)

ردك رائع ومميز يا سوسو

اشكرك لمرورك الجميل

يسوع يحميكِ


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

> - غياب الملجأ الحقيقي للفتاة الذي قد يكون سببا واقيا وحاميا لها تلجأ له عند التعرض للعنف، وفقدان هذا الملجأ يجعل الفتاة تلتزم الصمت والخضوع المتواصل



تعتبر من أهم النقط الذي تجعل الفتاة بعد عدة محاولات منها للتخلص من هيمنة الآخر 
 في طريق سد



> ذلك تحتاج الفتاة أن تقف إلى جانب نفسها وذاتها وأن تتخذ موقفا بطوليا داخليا يتحلى بالشجاعة ورفض العنف والإذلال، وذلك بتثقيف نفسها وقيامها بدورها الفاعل داخل الأسرة، وتعميم التوعية لكل بنات جنسها لكي تكون أما فاضلة وحامية لأولادها في المستقبل من أي نوع من أنواع العنف، وهذا يحتاج إلى التدريب وإصرار على المطالبة بحقها في العيش الكريم والكرامة التي منحها الله لها.



أنا أتمني لكني ما أتوقعش ذلك
لإنها بتعتبر بذلك تدخل في تحدي مع  معظم المجتمع الشرق والذي لا يجعل للمرأة أي كيان أو وجود وخاصة في الصعيد كما ذكرت سوسو
قتجد الفتاه نفسها في النهاية مكتوفة الأيدي لا تستطيع فعل شئ ما لنفسها 
موضوع رائع أستاذي كليمو 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## شميران (27 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا وفي غاية الضرورة وفعلا على كل فتاة ان تحاول ان تتخلص من هيمنة التخلف المسيطر على الاهل ولكن اعتقد انه صعب جدا فالجميع يخاف من نظرة المجتمع والاقارب وكلام الناس و...............الخ من المعتقدات التي نعيشها *
*تسلم ايدك على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك ويحميك *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تعتبر من أهم النقط الذي تجعل الفتاة بعد عدة محاولات منها للتخلص من هيمنة الآخر
> في طريق سد
> 
> 
> ...




مرور مميز يا بوب

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وفي غاية الضرورة وفعلا على كل فتاة ان تحاول ان تتخلص من هيمنة التخلف المسيطر على الاهل ولكن اعتقد انه صعب جدا فالجميع يخاف من نظرة المجتمع والاقارب وكلام الناس و...............الخ من المعتقدات التي نعيشها *
> *تسلم ايدك على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك ويحميك *



اشكرك اختي

لردك الرائع المميز

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع

الشكر لك اخي


----------



## النهيسى (29 أبريل 2011)

> لذلك تحتاج الفتاة أن تقف إلى جانب نفسها وذاتها وأن تتخذ موقفا بطوليا داخليا يتحلى بالشجاعة ورفض العنف والإذلال، وذلك بتثقيف نفسها وقيامها بدورها الفاعل داخل الأسرة، وتعميم التوعية لكل بنات جنسها لكي تكون أما فاضلة وحامية لأولادها في المستقبل من أي نوع من أنواع العنف، وهذا يحتاج إلى التدريب وإصرار على المطالبة بحقها في العيش الكريم والكرامة التي منحها الله لها.​


*
أنا أعرف  أيضا فى أسر مسيحيه
فى مصر .. أنهم لا يورثون البنات
وبالذت بالصعيد *​
*شكرا
 لموضوعك الهااام جداا
ربنا يباركك يا غااالى*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2011)

مرور مميز وغالي

جزيل الشكر

الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى كليمووو موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2011)

happy angel


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## أنجيلا (29 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي يا كليمو ع الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ميرسي يا كليمو ع الموضوع الرائع*​




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

